# Yes or no on these wheels?



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd to at least 17s. The design is nice.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Not a fan at all


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

socalcruze said:


> I'd to at least 17s. The design is nice.


They only have the 16s at discount tire. Just shopping around trying to find some wheels I like 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately 16 inch wheels just look too small on the Cruze. Aftermarket 16s just end up looking cheesy.

Go bigger. 17-18.


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

I have 16's and i think it looks alright. I wish i would have gone bigger now but at the time i didn't want to buy new tires.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not feeling that style either. There was a guy on here selling some that remind me of that style. You should check the classifieds to see if still available. Or to see the pics at least.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Go 18's they will fit no probs. Yea I'm with the others here, not a huge fan of that style rim for the cruze. But it is a personal choice, just not mine. Nice looking wheels though!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't like rims with extra holes(fit other cars), looks cheap. If you like them get them what do I know. This looks very similar to the diesel cruze rim.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't love it or hate it. They don't really stand out any more than a stock 5 spoke, to me. I agree with the others who suggested to go with 17" or 18".


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I would go with 16 or 17's I have 16's stock on mine and I am happy with the way they look. Although sometimes I see a cruze with 17's and they sometimes look better and sometimes look too big. I think 18's look way too big IMO. I also stuck with 16's because of price when it comes time for new tires.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

That wheel style makes me think of the new Diesel's wheels.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, but buying rims smaller than 18s are a waste for the Cruze IMHO. Anything smaller than 17s just look weird with so much tire, and make the car look cheap if anything; and if you're going to go 17" just get the Eco rims since they're the lightest you're going to get unless you pay $$$$ for gram lights, and they look really nice on our car for an OEM rim.

If you lower your car on 16s, I might be more inclined to say go for it, but stock height on 16s just looks bad to me. Not trying to hate on anyone who has aftermarket 16s, I'm just not into them at all.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Giovahanna wheels would look pretty sweet on there. Any of them from that brand, konig, or BBS. BBS has rims like the eco stock rims but they have a few more spokes on them and they go from 15" to 22" I believe. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Giovahanna wheels would look pretty sweet on there. Any of them from that brand, konig, or BBS. BBS has rims like the eco stock rims but they have a few more spokes on them and they go from 15" to 22" I believe.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


But these rins will require a wheel stud adapter to fit as the manufactures do not produce our bolt pattern 5x105.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

In the end it all depends on your wants in terms of wheel style. If you like a certain rim out there and post it here, I'm sure me, or someone else on here can find a brand that manufactures it in our bolt pattern. The only good thing about our bolt pattern is that with the Sonic getting hype, more and more companies are releasing wheels to fit our car.


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I just want some that look good haha. The more i see the msr 095s, the more I like them.. Still shopping around though

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

ah I was too late, I know its not your cruze but maybe this will help you visualize it a bit better xD


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Id say just wait until the Cadillac ELR comes out and get a set of those...they look similar, are OEM and are probably 18 or 19"


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

18s in my opinion (and it will carry little weight on your preference) is the perfect wheel size


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> 18s in my opinion (and it will carry little weight on your preference) is the perfect wheel size


^This.

After so much discussion on wheel sizes for our car, 18 is the optimum size for aftermarket rims. Reason being, is that once you hit 19s, the wheel gets too heavy, and your tire starts getting way too small. If you're looking for pure lightweight/economy however, there is really no point in running anything but the Eco wheels, unless of course, you can spring for a set of gram lights. Which even those probably aren't that much better than the Ecos.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Not a fan


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you like them and in that size that they are, none of these 3 pages matter. 　I also agree on them looking like a fancier diesel wheel and 18's are the way to go. I kind of wish the eco wheels were 18's as well. There is still too much visible tire meat with 17's but not as massive as the look of the 16's. Only reason I would stray from 18's is if you live in a city where road repair is on the bottom of their list or you are one of those people who complain about how stiff the ride is when you hit small bumps. Those people who buy "*GT"* trim cars with large wheel packages and complain of NVH are the reason stiff suspension get softer and softer over the years. 

/rant​


----------

